# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Trilogy

## pujoman

Nombre: Trilogy

Se pude comprar en: 

Precio: 39€ aprox

Creador: nidea

Examinable: No (no hace falta)

Dificultad: -5

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 8

Efecto: se enseña una baraja de poker. Por detras hay escritos en cada carta un Numero, se enseñan unso cuantos. se pone el paquete en la baraja se cierra y se deja en mesa. Se le dice a un espectador que piense en un numero del uno al 25 y que sea impar, y a otro espectador del 26 al 52 que sea par. Se dice lo de par e impar para evitar coincidencias de numeros y tener una libre solucion de posibilidades. Se le dice al primer espectador que penso el numero que el mago le dira una carta al azar y asi lo hace. Al segundo espectador el mago tambien le dice una carta al azar. Ambos espectadores escriben su numero pensado(q no lo sabe nadie aun) y la carta dicha por el mago al lado. un ultimo espectador se le hara la cosa mas complicada. El mago nombra un numeor culaquiera y el 3er espectador nombra en voz alta (y apunta) una carta cualquiera de la baraj, si cualquier de las 52 cartas excepto de las 2 elegidas por el mago anteriormente. Total, se saca del estuche y se saca el primer numero pensado por el espectador(evidentemente lo nombra), se saca el segundo numeor del otro espectador(tambien se nombra por primera vez) entonces se pone la baraja boca arriba y se saca la carta elegida libremente por el espectador y se deja encima la mesa. hay 3 cartas en la mesa. Al primer espectador q dijo el numero y el mago la carta..coinciden.Al segundo tambien y el ultimo espectador era al reves, el mago dijo un numero...tambien coincide con la carta nombrada por el espectador.


Comentarios: No se puede entregar la baraja, pero lo dicho no hace falta haciendo dicho efecto no hay ningun problema porque parece completamente todo al azar. Quizas lo que falle es el precio pero realmente para empezar una rutina de mentalismo es muy heavy, lo recomiendo

saludos

----------


## STANDmj

> Se le dice a un espectador que piense en un numero del uno al 25 y que sea impar, y a otro espectador del 26 al 52 que sea par. Se dice lo de par e impar para evitar coincidencias de numeros y tener una libre solucion de posibilidades.


Este juego lo vi hacer en la pasada gala de mentalismo de la SEI y el efecto es muy fuerte...

----------


## pujoman

Standmj, puedes poner el efecto que realizaron(un poco la charla) :Confused: ?

gracias

----------


## STANDmj

No recuerdo la charla porque ya fue hace 5 meses... Pero te pongo una transcripción de una crítica

_"Miguel Eiffel tomó el relevo con un gran juego... ¡de cartas! El efecto fue fortísimo. Empleó un mazo con números pintados en los dorsos –como los que se pueden usar para aprenderse una mnemónica, ahora que hablamos para entendidos-. Miguel escribió un número, y un espectador nombró libremente una carta. Después escribió dos nombres de sendas cartas, y sólo después otros dos espectadores nombraron dos números del 1 al 52. Al sacar la baraja de su estuche. Se confirmaron los tres aciertos: ¡los tres números coincidían con las cartas respectivas! ¡Si lo hubiese visto Poe!"_

----------


## pros78

hola pujo 
hay una segunda version:
*TRILOGY STREMLINE 2.0*

Es mas barata y con la mejora de que las cartas son a la vista.
En la dificultad has escrito -5, no se si es un error de escritura y has querido decir 5 o realmente es tan facil que esta por debajo de 0.
en la web dicen que sin tecnica.
y la pregunta de siempre:se puede ver el dvd sin nociones de ingles?
saludos

----------


## GIMMICK

También está "Cataclysm", y la versión 2ª "Cataclysm Armaggedon" de Brian Caswell, el mismo autor de "Trilogy", que me parece más sencillo, rápido y adecuado para magia rápida...

Otra opción es Duality de Gary Jones, que no lo tengo, pero es muy sencillo y también directo..., aquí los compara...:

The Magic Cafe Forums - Duality, Trilogy or Cataclysm - please help
magic trick - Duality by Gary Jones

Videos:

"Cataclysm", me encanta, con la foto es la pera...!:

YouTube - Cataclysm by Brian Caswell & Alakazam Magic

"Trilogy":

YouTube - Trilogy ver 2.0 by Brian Caswells & Alakazam Magic - Trick

Supongo que no es vuestro caso Pujo o Pros78, pero me sorprende que haya todavía gente no conozca estos efectos, que son muy populares...  :Wink1:

----------


## pros78

Hola gimmick 
siempre habia pasado de largo el juego de cataclism, lo acabo de ver y es brutal.
es facil de aprender sin saber demasiado ingles?

----------


## GIMMICK

> Hola gimmick 
> siempre habia pasado de largo el juego de cataclism, lo acabo de ver y es brutal.
> es facil de aprender sin saber demasiado ingles?


Está tirado..., y lo mejor es que es fácil de conseguir... :p

----------


## pros78

gracias gimmick.
ya tengo el video.
que sencillo parece cuando sabes el secreto. Ya te comentaré cuando lo estrene.
En el video tambien enseña un librito, ahy me perdi por no saber ingles.

----------


## GIMMICK

> gracias gimmick.
> ya tengo el video.
> que sencillo parece cuando sabes el secreto. Ya te comentaré cuando lo estrene.
> En el video tambien enseña un librito, ahy me perdi por no saber ingles.


Es el "BipBook2". Se puede enlazar una rutina de adivinación con ciertas cosas que salen en la foto. El efecto fundamental te lo da el vídeo.

----------


## MagDani

El trilogy , ¿no es igula que un juego de Pablo Segobriga que creo que se el le llama "miedo me doy"?


Por la descripción es igual, pero este si se puede ensañar la baraja.
De hecho yo me la hice, (que curro) pero si tiene una cierta dificultad (al menos mi versión):

El Juego:
El mago muestra una baraja de poker rotulada por su dorso con números del 1 al 52.
Le entrega la baraja a alguien del publico para que la mezcle y la vea

El mago recoge la baraja la guarda en el estuche.

PRIMER EFECTO 
Se le pide a uno de los voluntarios, a uno se le pide que* piense* un número par (del 1 al 52),  y al otro voluntario un número impar. (de 1-al 52) comentados que uno es par y otro impar para que no coincidan con el número.
El mago de mirará a los ojos y nombrará una carta para cada voluntario. ejem 4T y 7C
Tomamos la baraja y pedimos al primer voluntario que nos diga en qué numero pensó (Ejem. 36), de dorso buscamos ese número y colocamos la carta en la mesa, de dorso que se vea el número y recordamos nuestra predicción, te dije el 4 T,¿verdad? y se le da la vuelta a la carta.
Se hace lo mismo con el segundo voluntario  (como ves no los dos a la vez sino uno detrás de otro)

SEGUNDO EFECTO
Se recogen las cartas (todas menos las dos elegidas) y cuando parece que todo ha terminado, al mago se le ocurre algo mas increíble todavía, lo vamos a hacer al revés:
 EL Mago busca a otros dos voluntarios pero esta vez en lugar de pensar un número, les pide que piensen una carta cada uno (uno una carta roja y otro una carta negra) y será el mago el que le asigne un numero.
"Se procede como el efecto anterior"

No necesariamente hay que hacer las dos partes.
Yo me he hecho el juego, pero aún no lo he presentado en publico, hago pocas cartas y no hago juegos sentado en mesa.
Lo tengo ahí y cuando lo use será con amigos en alguna reunión, no me pega en mi espectáculo mágica, pero el juego me gusta mucho.

¿Es el mismo?

----------


## nyper

el cataclysm y hablo según mi opinión, es un juego bueno, pero que no da mucho de si... para empezar la baraja que usas para este juego no puedes usarla pa ningún otro (no es recomendable vamos...) o como mucho para uno mas que se te ocurra... y luego el tener que llevar "la" foto contigo, necesitas espacio, o a una mala hacerlo desde el móvil, pero resulta mas sucio el efecto... es un juego que deja a la gente muy impresionada, pero te consume una baraja pa poner los numeritos y que luego no te va a servir, y no es el típico juego de llevar encima.
aun así, yo lo recomiendo, es muy bueno. otra variante que a mi me gusta mucho, es el "grail", y es mas o menos similar (el efecto que se consigue)

----------


## GIMMICK

> el cataclysm y hablo según mi opinión, es un juego bueno, pero que no da mucho de si... para empezar la baraja que usas para este juego no puedes usarla pa ningún otro (no es recomendable vamos...) o como mucho para uno mas que se te ocurra... y luego el tener que llevar "la" foto contigo, necesitas espacio, o a una mala hacerlo desde el móvil, pero resulta mas sucio el efecto... es un juego que deja a la gente muy impresionada, pero te consume una baraja pa poner los numeritos y que luego no te va a servir, y no es el típico juego de llevar encima.
> aun así, yo lo recomiendo, es muy bueno. otra variante que a mi me gusta mucho, es el "grail", y es mas o menos similar (el efecto que se consigue)


Las fotos las haces de 6 x 9 cm y te caben en la cartera, así que por esa parte no ocupan nada...

El Trilogy me parece largo y engorroso, con el vídeo casi me duermo... :p

----------


## nyper

E estado recordando el cataclysm, y la verdad es que vi el otro dia el dvd pero luego no se que hice con el y me a surgido una duda.... Al principio, cuando demuestras tu memoria diciendo el numero que corresponde a las primeras cartas... Que haces si te piden una de esas?
Los que conozcan el efecto creo que entenderan lo que quiero preguntar... Gracias.

----------


## MagDani

Hola Nyper, ellos no saben aún que vas ha hacer, creen que vas a  saber que número corresponde a cada carta elegida por ellos a voluntad, por lo tanto, no te van a pedir  ninguna de esas 3 porque ya saben que tu te las sabes.
Es mas si alguien te dice : Q corazones , " esa ya te he dicho antes que es la numero 21 (y la muestras de nuevo). Dime una que no hayamos visto, venga.. dime 3 completamente diferentes"

Ellos piensan que lo que vas ha hacer es adivinar el número y nadie sabe nada de ninguna foto, eso es lo potente del juego, creen que es una demostración de habilidad mental y se encuentran con una sorpresa.

----------


## nyper

Ok, muchas gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo tengo una versión con un mazo de 52 cartas normal (numerado también). Se piden dos números del 1-52 y que se piense una carta. El mago escribe en tres papeles dos cartas y un número. Y todo coincide. 

Igual que el trilogy. Con la salvedad de un mazo de 52 cartas y se puede dar al final a examinar.

Están recogidas en las reuniones de RMR que se hacían en Sevilla. En DVD y en formato electrónico creo que también pulula.

----------


## Alonso76

Saludos!




> Están recogidas en las reuniones de RMR que se hacían en Sevilla. En DVD y en formato electrónico creo que también pulula.


¿Y dónde puede conseguirse? (Si es que se puede)

gracias!

----------


## nyper

e oído hablar de ese efecto hace poco en este foro... lo investigare... muchas gracias!  :Smile1:

----------


## chacariz

> Nombre: Trilogy
> 
> Se pude comprar en: 
> 
> Precio: 39€ aprox
> 
> Creador: nidea
> 
> Examinable: No (no hace falta)
> ...


==================================================  ==================================================  =======================================
Este efecto lo tengo en mi repertorio desde hace tiempo, y os puedo asegurar que es un bombazo, sólo que le he hecho una pequeña modificación para que sea todo más natural.
Solo te tienes que dedicar a la presentación lo demás sale solo.

Saludos Mágicos.

----------


## nyper

> ==================================================  ==================================================  =======================================
> Este efecto lo tengo en mi repertorio desde hace tiempo, y os puedo asegurar que es un bombazo, sólo que le he hecho una pequeña modificación para que sea todo más natural.
> Solo te tienes que dedicar a la presentación lo demás sale solo.
> 
> Saludos Mágicos.


la verdad es que llevo tiempo detrás de el... debe ser bastante similar al cataclysm, no? lo único... lo de que no sea examinable... yo pensaba que era lo único que lo diferenciaba pero en ese caso son iguales... uno se realiza por las caras de las cartas, y otro por los dorsos "numeros"... no?
p.d: he oído hablar del "trilogy streamline 2.0" es el mismo?

----------

